# cpt 20926



## BFAITHFUL (Nov 25, 2009)

the doctor wants to bill cpt 20926 & describes as the following,

the hematoma and deformity of the right cheek was addressed first obtaining 10cc of fat through a stab wound. The fat was carefully decanted and the dermal fat cells were obtained. These were immediately injected through multiple stab wounds into the deformity using an 18-gauge needle. 

Is this correct? I've never billed for this code before & don't know if this documentation is enough to support coding this.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 25, 2009)

20926 is the harvesting of the fat graft.  The harvesting should be from a separate site and documented as such in the op note.

Except for the incisions in the skin, the injections of the fat sound like the 11950-11954 codes which lay descriptions include injections of autologous fat as a dermal filler.

Don't know if that will get you there.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Nov 27, 2009)

thank you


----------



## tinaboe (Dec 1, 2009)

*tinaboe*

Hello,

Actually, according to the ASPS it is appropriate to use the code 20926 for fat grafting procedures.  This code includes harvest of the fat graft material by any method, closure of the donor site, processing of fat graft material, injection of fat graft into recipeint site.  They also state that the codes 11950 - 11954 are not to be used for this procedure as they belie the extent of these procedures.  These codes are used for off the shelf products such as collagen.


----------



## snoprean (Dec 27, 2012)

*ASPS Documentation*

Can you direct me to the documentation that states 20926 is the correct CPT to use when billing for fat graft procedures?


----------

